# FERREA STEEL VALVE LOCKS



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I was wondering if the ferrea valve locks will be better using than the oem with my supertech oversize valves. 
Can someone confirm that they will be suitable with supertech valves? it should be the 6mm ones from ferrea.

Your thoughts and experiences will be appreciated.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

email supertech or ferrea, they are very quick to reply as ive emailed then before mate!


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I would use Ferrea for everything levendi (if you can)... sell the Supertech stuff.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i cant be bothered now Mike i took a lot of trouple with these valves and PHR till i get the correct parts. 
A lot of people use them here and they work fine, as i understood stock are the best supertech show some fatigue ferrea if you choose the correct material are very good.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

What's wrong with supertech? You know they make valves for tomei ay.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with supertech stuff never had any problems with them and I have used both makes on cylinder heads.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats my opinion as well


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

what kind of valve locks do you use with supertech valves? any recommendation ?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There's nothing wrong with supertech stuff never had any problems with them and I have used both makes on cylinder heads.


Where you been Andy? Busy on your RB26 head I hope! 

I spoke to both manufacturers and decided with Ferrea. Supertech do make parts for Tomei. 

The Ferrea comp. valves are a better material and have a better reputation as an aftermarket manufacturer of performance head components whereas Supertech started off making valves as replacement for OEM, then moved into performance stuff later.


----------

